# Videos > Instructional Videos >  Survival tips and gear reviews in Slovak language

## lonewolf64

I did put together some videos on survival and some knife and flashlights reviews in Slovak language, which should be understandable for Slovak, Czech and Polish members and survivalists I am working on more, I hope You will enjoy

Nalgene Bottle Survival kit:



Leatherman Case survival kit:



Storm Kettles:



Katadyn MyBottle:



Klarus RS1A:



Kizlyar Aggressor and Kizlyar Vendetta: 



Pohl Force Alpha 2 Survival:


Leatherman Surge Black:


More to come :Smile:

----------


## crashdive123

I don't know of a single member that speaks your language and will be able to understand your videos.

----------


## finallyME

I speak polish as a second language, lived there for 2 years.  I caught maybe 2% of what you were saying, stuff like "water" and "look at this".  Maybe add English subtitles.

----------


## Winnie

Maybe el Amigo might understand some, but I think his first language is Hungarian.

----------


## lonewolf64

Sorry guys, vids in English may come later, I don´t know weather they are registered or not, but I was invited to this forum by my friends from Slovakia, so I assume they know it a little bit :Smile:  I am surprised that You do not understand if You speak Polski, I am in poland pretty much once a week and I do speak slovak, nobody has problems understanding :Smile:

----------


## hunter63

Thanks for the effort........
Welcome to the forum.

----------


## finallyME

> Sorry guys, vids in English may come later, I don´t know weather they are registered or not, but I was invited to this forum by my friends from Slovakia, so I assume they know it a little bit I am surprised that You do not understand if You speak Polski, I am in poland pretty much once a week and I do speak slovak, nobody has problems understanding


Mostly because it is a second language to me, and I am not that proficient with it, and it has been a while since I have spoken it, or heard it spoken.  Slavic languages (Russian, Czech, Polish, Ukrainian, Slovakian...etc) are probably one of the hardest for English speakers to learn.  German is the easiest.  I lived in Poland for 2 years, a little over 10 years ago.  I then went a long time not hearing or speaking it.  Then I spoke it briefly a few times whilst in Iraq, with a few members of the Polish army.  If you don't use a language all the time, it goes fast.

----------


## lucznik

> Mostly because it is a second language to me, and I am not that proficient with it, and it has been a while since I have spoken it, or heard it spoken.  Slavic languages (Russian, Czech, Polish, Ukrainian, Slovakian...etc) are probably one of the hardest for English speakers to learn.  German is the easiest.  I lived in Poland for 2 years, a little over 10 years ago.  I then went a long time not hearing or speaking it.  Then I spoke it briefly a few times whilst in Iraq, with a few members of the Polish army.  If you don't use a language all the time, it goes fast.


So true.  So very, very true.

----------


## welderguy

When I was growing up My grand parents , Mother , aunts and uncles all spoke in polish 50 percent of the time, I cant speak a word or it and only understand a hand full of words.

----------


## Mischief

Dziekuje Pan

----------


## welderguy

> Dziekuje Pan


mile widziane

----------

